

What is the difference between a "project" and a "business?"   - lbr
http://loganrandolph.com/blog/2014/1/18/what-is-the-difference-between-a-business-and-a-project

======
lbr
When I tell people I'm working on a project - they tell me how great it could
be as a business. When I tell people I'm working on a business - they tell me
its not a business; its a project. Weird observation about human natures
desire to conflict/correct? Or something more?

